# Firefox layout question...



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

My compter skills are marginal, and my clumsy carpenter fingers somehow changed the layout of Firefox... But i actually like it! Now the webpages take up the whole screen, and I have to move the cursor to the top of the page to get the tab bars to show up... Its kinda neat, but I have no idea what I did to cause this! thanks in advance if anyone has any idea what changed!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

greg273 said:


> My compter skills are marginal, and my clumsy carpenter fingers somehow changed the layout of Firefox... But i actually like it! Now the webpages take up the whole screen, and I have to move the cursor to the top of the page to get the tab bars to show up... Its kinda neat, but I have no idea what I did to cause this! thanks in advance if anyone has any idea what changed!


You're in full screen mode. You can toggle in and out of full screen mode by pressing the F11 key.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

There are 3 small circles adjacent to each other on the top of the page. On my mac they are red (close), orange (minimize), and green (maximize). Maybe you hit the maximize (screen) accidentally.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And I want every page Maximized to Fill this entire 20.5 inch screen. I always have everything Full Screen even E Mails. LOL


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Nevada said:


> You're in full screen mode. You can toggle in and out of full screen mode by pressing the F11 key.


 Yep, that was it! Now just wondering how on earth i hit that key all the way up there by accident... Oh well, new keyboard... Thanks nevada!


----------

